# // ORT: Fall Sale! Save BIG on AIR!



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FALL SALE IS ON NOW!*

Deals on full kits, management-only kits, Accuair, BagYard and ORT's own power kit! 

*15% OFF COMPLETE KITS -- BAGYARD OR AIRLIFT*
Use Code DROPDRAGDESTROY

*10% OFF ALL MANAGEMENT KITS*
Use Code HITSWITCHES

*10% OFF ALL ACCUAIR PRODUCTS
*Use Code AIRDOWN

*25% OFF ORT'S OWN POWER KIT*
Use Code GETAMPD

*10% OFF SELECT BAGYARD STRUTS, BAGS AND BAG KITS*
Use Code BAGYARDLOVE

Just grab your promo code, and apply it at checkout. Could not be simpler.

*DROP/DRAG/DESTROY. BRING_IT*
WWW.OPENROADTUNING.COM


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

can I pay you in PBR pounders?????


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

How long does the sale go for?


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

November 15th


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

BagYard sale ends November 15th!


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

ttt:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:wave::wave:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm looking just to upgrade a few parts over the winter - any deals for just that sort of thing coming up?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Yessir!

We're offering 10% off of all upgrade packages!

You're probably asking 'what does that mean?'

It means that if you've got the switchspeed management kit and you want to upgrade to the e-Level, that kit is now 10% off! If you have a switch box and want to upgrade to the switchspeed, this upgrade is 10% off as well! 

The winter is a perfect time to upgrade your management system, don't hesitate to contact us and make the change now :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Only 13 days left to save serious coin on a set of BagYards!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:beer::beer:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

erevlydeux said:


> I hopped on this a couple of days ago. Gotta say that ORT's service is top notch. Andrew kept me up to date on the status of my order without me even having to send an e-mail to ask.
> 
> You'll be in good hands for sure. :thumbup:


x2


----------



## just4play (Jul 28, 2010)

*FV-QR*

whered do you submit promo code?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

After you fill in all your bill to/ship to information, click continue to next step. On the next screen you will be able to choose if you want to pay via credit card or paypal.

If you're having issues, shoot me an email [[email protected]] and we'll get you sorted!

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

We've had a number of requests to hold the sale open through Black Friday. In light of those requests, we've made an executive decision to hold this sale open until December 1st! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Fridayy!

If you're local, be sure to come out to DCI's Toys for Tots GTG tomorrow at FDR Park in Philadelphia :thumbup::beer:


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

ORT is excellent to work with. Great prices, excellent service and fast shipping! :thumbup:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

SinlessVillainy said:


> ORT is excellent to work with. Great prices, excellent service and fast shipping! :thumbup:


Thank you sir :thumbup::beer:



ocdpvw said:


> TTT


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

bagyard :beer: airlift :beer: accuair :beer:

oh my.


----------



## BigMeecH (Sep 3, 2010)

ort has the best service ive ever seen in my life:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

BigMeecH said:


> ort has the best service ive ever seen in my life:beer:


thank you sir :thumbup::beer:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

I tried to enter Promo code: PAYWITHFOODSTAMPS but it didn't go???? please fix and get back to me....

I second the best service. He hand delivered my bags!!! but he did pull a gun on me as well:laugh:


----------



## BigMeecH (Sep 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> thank you sir :thumbup::beer:


Now send me my tracking number lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

You will have several of those today!


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

hiiii andrew


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:what:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

whats an air ride?


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> whats an air ride?


How much do you charge for flacid pics? WTT?


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

We need to chat tomorrow around noon.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

andrew - small favor here, do you have the accuair exo compressor mounts for a 400c on sale? can't seem to find it on the site. 

small piece, but was wondering if you have it and if it carries the 10% off deal. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Mike, we're in the middle of adding tons of new product to the site and, well, that was one of the products. If you shoot me an email I'll get you squared away! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

BagYard Group Buy ends *MONDAY NOVEMBER 21st!*


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Mike, we're in the middle of adding tons of new product to the site and, well, that was one of the products. If you shoot me an email I'll get you squared away! :thumbup::beer:


just saw this - lmk if you could hit me up with a deal on the mounts (all i need really at this time) :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey Mike, I shot you an email. Your PM inbox is full! :beer:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

email right back at ya.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

and right back at you, sir :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Only one day left to take advantage of these great deals! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

got your confirmation today, thanks for all the help.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

No problem, sir! Thank you for the business! :thumbup::beer:


----------

